# Incorrect roof window flashing kit installed - how sketchy is it?



## tadas-s (Oct 18, 2021)

Hello everyone,

Some time ago I had major leaks/problems with one roof window. It got damaged by water quite a bit so we went forward with complete replacement.

Fast forward 9 months - roofer working on guttering told us that the new window is installed incorrectly and we may want to fix it.

Window: https://sunluxroofwindows.co.uk/tim...-pine-centre-pivot-roof-window-mk04-1051.html (or at least very similar)
Flashing kit installed: https://sunluxroofwindows.co.uk/vel...e-deep-profile-tile-flashing-78cm-x-98cm.html (see photos, quite obvious)
Roof is slate (again, see photos). Then there's this unusual use of silicone sealant..
I understand correct flashing kit for slate window should be: https://sunluxroofwindows.co.uk/vel...l-ck02-single-slate-flashing-55cm-x-78cm.html





























*Now question:* how bad is it? 
Original roofers claim "everyone has their own opinions, we did our job, window is not leaking". But it seems they were not following manufacturer recommendations.

I'm wondering if we should go ahead and replace it with correct flashing kit and make sure tiles are installed correctly (use of sealant suggest there may be some corner cutting involved).


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Wow. Velux makes a near idiot proof flashing kit for their skylights and that sillycone above it is a giant red flag. Unneeded if light is installed properly.


----------

